# Shop made tools



## Robbo3 (26 Apr 2014)

Having acquired a 7x14" Sieg mini lathe & knowing nothing about metal I've been scouring the internet for information & came across The Home Shop Machinist & Machinist's Workshop forum, Shop Made Tools - currently at 193 pages
- http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/thread ... Made-Tools

Probably common knowledge but both the forum & the supplier below are new to me.

Hemingway kits
- http://www.hemingwaykits.com/index.html


----------



## Spindle (26 Apr 2014)

Hi

And welcome to the slippery and potentially expensive slope of model engineering - if you haven't already done so I suggest you bookmark the Chronos website:

http://www.chronos.ltd.uk/

Not the easiest site to navigate but postage is included and the service is very good - in my experience the tooling they supply is more than good enough for home hobby use.

Regards Mick


----------



## Robbo3 (30 Apr 2014)

Thanks Mick. Apologies for the lateness in replying.

I already knew about Chronos & also Arc Euro Trade at Leicester.

My biggest bugbear is having no technical knowledge to know whether I'm doing things right or not. Luckily some of my woodturning experience transfers over to make things a bit easier.


----------



## Spindle (30 Apr 2014)

Hi

A lot of the items ARC Eurotrade and RDG advertise bear striking resemblance, (even down to the packaging), to items supplied by:

http://www.ctctools.biz/servlet/StoreFront

I've used CTC and had no issues as have many others who post on 'Model Engineer' forum  

Regards Mick


----------



## Bigdanny (30 Apr 2014)

The link is good, lots of great ideas. Thanks Danny


----------



## flh801978 (30 Apr 2014)

I've just had a look at CTC and shipping seems a lot
100 euros of stuff and 85 euros shipping

Ian


----------



## Spindle (30 Apr 2014)

flh801978":1ibpopxh said:


> I've just had a look at CTC and shipping seems a lot



Hi

Now compare the total cost to that asked by ARC / RDG :wink: 

Regards Mick


----------



## flh801978 (1 May 2014)

The parts I was looking at ( quick change tool holders) are probably heavy
and the basket I made up was in total £50 more than arc euro trade
And then theres the possibility of duty charged

Ian


----------

